# Finish this sentence for me



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

When I see a tramp stamp I think....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

HoHoHo


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Winner, no further comment necessary ^


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A tramp stamp,... you learn something everyday


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

"i coulda had it all" ....didnt know what a tramp stamp was and regret learning


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

of Jesus:


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

..thank god PBR dry 5.9% is on sale at 12.99$ for 12 cans.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice ink.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Nice ink.


This one forgot which side the stamp goes on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> This one forgot which side the stamp goes on.


More a property stamp than a tramp stamp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> More a property stamp than a tramp stamp.


,..,but of course, biker culture, sorry I forgot.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

wonder how that corinthians gonna look when shes my age, better than me likey


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> ,..,but of course, biker culture, sorry I forgot.


Yeah. The regular world just don't get it. That ink has a hell of a lot of meaning....especially in Ab.. 
The last 'tramp stamp' I saw cost me to see the rest of the ink.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah. The regular world just don't get it. That ink has a hell of a lot of meaning....especially in Ab..
> The last 'tramp stamp' I saw cost me to see the rest of the ink.


Crazy. Sounds like something you'd see from the Hell's Satans. Very dangerous group of bikers you don't want to mess with.

Regardless, the 'property stamp' doesn't have enough butterflies in it, not very traditional for bikers.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> of Jesus:
> 
> View attachment 48857


ugh...that hackneyed shit is recited at EVERY f-ing wedding I have ever been to.
If I had to look at that nonsense every time I was tapping a girl, id lose my wood.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The sluttiest tattoo ive ever seen:








in case you cant make it out, it says "hit it harder" lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> The sluttiest tattoo ive ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yes, the butterfly property stamp. I'm still not sure who she belongs to but I hope they are happy together.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess this is more to your liking?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I guess this is more to your liking?


No, not really. That must have been quite the Google search journey you just went on, congrats. Brave to venture across the internet searching for dude stamps and similar. Again, well done, don't forget to clear browser history.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

When I see a tramp stamp I think....

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Stamps used to be licked and placed on letters. Ink used to be in bottles that fit in round holes in the corner of a desk that had a lift up top.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> No, not really. That must have been quite the Google search journey you just went on, congrats. Brave to venture across the internet searching for dude stamps and similar. Again, well done, don't forget to clear browser history.


Nope, I just typed in tramp stamp and that's one of the pics. As far as clearing browsing history, why. You got something to hide?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Stamps used to be licked and placed on letters. Ink used to be in bottles that fit in round holes in the corner of a desk that had a lift up top.


well, you can still lick a tramp stamp, and put your "D" on it. Its probably what its meant for 

Since we're getting nostalgic, I was thinking the other day how much I miss glass headlights instead of these crappy plastic ones that get all hazy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> well, you can still lick a tramp stamp, and put your "D" on it. Its probably what its meant for
> 
> Since we're getting nostalgic, I was thinking the other day how much I miss glass headlights instead of these crappy plastic ones that get all hazy.


I think we're going to get some great old timey stories about headlights now. We would have either way I think but your post helps segway things nicely.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suppose the best thing that can be said for such tattoos is that they don't show when one is wearing a wedding gown or business attire. Although, given the content of some of them, I would imagine their owners have little intent of wearing either at any point in the reasnable future. But, if one has a "secret devil" side to their personality, at least it can be made discrete. Faint praise, but not nothing.

Do men have anything comparable to "tramp stamps", or is this purely a sexist thing? (And please, no pics. I don't want to see anything I can't unsee. There's enough of that here already.)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> well, you can still lick a tramp stamp, and put your "D" on it. Its probably what its meant for
> 
> Since we're getting nostalgic, I was thinking the other day how much I miss glass headlights instead of these crappy plastic ones that get all hazy.


You likely know you can polish them with toothpaste to remove the haze. There are some YouTube videos that explain this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Since we're getting nostalgic, I was thinking the other day how much I miss glass headlights instead of these crappy plastic ones that get all hazy.


As the driver of a lower-altitude vehicle, I miss the days when you couldn't stick halogens in your SUV. Turns everything into a truck with its high-beams hitting you in the face.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I personally love seeing 'the stamp' on a girl. Tasteful butterflies/dolphins or perhaps a tuna frolicking in the waves off of the Carolinas, a few personal favourites I've seen. I was in a theatre last night, family movie with the place full of kids, and this woman was very well put together until her sweater decided to ride up and reveal the youthful days. I think we can look at it as a trip down memory lane or maybe even a historical event, we don't know for sure but we can sure as heck jump to conclusions, my favourite part of any kind of jumping. Perhaps it was a crazy girls trip to Vegas, maybe it was done in order to commemorate a bill signed into law or maybe the kids got mom a wicked ass Christmas present this year by pooling their money together and getting her something to remember them by. You never know...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I personally love seeing 'the stamp' on a girl. Tasteful butterflies/dolphins or perhaps a tuna frolicking in the waves off of the Carolinas, a few personal favourites I've seen. I was in a theatre last night, family movie with the place full of kids, and this woman was very well put together until her sweater decided to ride up and reveal the youthful days. I think we can look at it as a trip down memory lane or maybe even a historical event, we don't know for sure but we can sure as heck jump to conclusions, my favourite part of any kind of jumping. Perhaps it was a crazy girls trip to Vegas, maybe it was done in order to commemorate a bill signed into law or maybe the kids got mom a wicked ass Christmas present this year by pooling their money together and getting her something to remember them by. You never know...


Tuna?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Tuna?


absolutely.., Albacore


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> You likely know you can polish them with toothpaste to remove the haze. There are some YouTube videos that explain this.


didnt work for me. even with wet sanding them at 1000-2000 grit.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i used to date a girl who had tattoos all over before it became cool. most of them you couldn't normally see, wearing jeans and a blouse. on friday nights when we went out and she wore her tiny little outfit from fredericks of hollywood, you still only saw the tip of the iceberg. her first ones were all the ones girls usually get. a heart, a butterfly, unicorn, crescent moon, a cherry you know where, a rainbow, you know the ones. others were not so girly. a panther, a tiger, a spider, a battleship. 

when i think of her now, i wonder what that tiger looks like these days? considering where it was, there may have been some movement. i wonder if the battleship still floats, or if the harbor is at permanent low-tide? she had many other tats, one of them went from her ankle to her lower back. but no tramp stamp in the sense spoken of here


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I think we're going to get some great old timey stories about headlights now. We would have either way I think but your post helps segway things nicely.


Speaking of headlights, I knew a girl...

Kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> didnt work for me. even with wet sanding them at 1000-2000 grit.


There is a product you can get at Speedy Glass that should work. They use it for clearing plexi-glass.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> There is a product you can get at Speedy Glass that should work. They use it for clearing plexi-glass.


Lets keep this thread on topic, hm'kay


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Lets keep this thread on topic, hm'kay


its probably just about run its course.
How many pages do you expect a rant on tramp stamps to go?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> its probably just about run its course.
> How many pages do you expect a rant on tramp stamps to go?


I think the comment was more Steadly specific, I have to keep up appearances after all. I was hoping we could keep going or at least diversify since you opened the floor with a brilliant headlights segue.

Just for the record, it wasn't a rant, I love this sort of tattoo..., and the people that get them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I love this sort of tattoo..., and the people that get them!


If you insist ..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I think the comment was more Steadly specific, I have to keep up appearances after all. I was hoping we could keep going or at least diversify since you opened the floor with a brilliant headlights segue.
> 
> Just for the record, it wasn't a rant, I love this sort of tattoo..., and the people that get them!


I'm all for it, as long as the slutty pics keep coming. Otherwise, kill it.
Some posters on this site like to make up rules for their threads, a good one for this one would be mandated pics with every post


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I'm all for it, as long as the slutty pics keep coming. Otherwise, kill it.
> Some posters on this site like to make up rules for their threads, a good one for this one would be mandated pics with every post


I can't kill it but I can let go if the time has come. I don't want to make rules but I can encourage.

Go forth people!!

Here is one for Steadly, skiing related and even better it's on a dude, thats a toofer!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

vadsy said:


> When I see a tramp stamp I think....


I'd tap that! Oh wait... thats my cousin!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dcole said:


> I'd tap that! Oh wait... thats my cousin!


They have an app now to help people avoid that awkward situation.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dcole said:


> I'd tap that! Oh wait... thats my cousin!


This is a problem?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i used to date a girl who had tattoos all over before it became cool. most of them you couldn't normally see, wearing jeans and a blouse. on friday nights when we went out and she wore her tiny little outfit from fredericks of hollywood, you still only saw the tip of the iceberg. her first ones were all the ones girls usually get. a heart, a butterfly, unicorn, crescent moon, a cherry you know where, a rainbow, you know the ones. others were not so girly. a panther, a tiger, a spider, a battleship.
> 
> when i think of her now, i wonder what that tiger looks like these days? considering where it was, there may have been some movement. i wonder if the battleship still floats, or if the harbor is at permanent low-tide? she had many other tats, one of them went from her ankle to her lower back. but no tramp stamp in the sense spoken of here


My son's mom has ink. Most still look good after all these years. Nothing that could be called a tramp stamp, more like a shirt now. A pair of rosebuds you know where......the cherry went a long time ago.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> They have an app now to help people avoid that awkward situation.


LOL

Much like dentists, it don't work in Arkansas or Tennessee though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> My son's mom has ink. Most still look good after all these years.


That is an 'IMO, YMMV-type' statement if I've ever seen one.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> They have an app now to help people avoid that awkward situation.


ancestry.ca?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> That is an 'IMO, YMMV-type' statement if I've ever seen one.


Good enough to still win some of the of the contests she enters.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

vadsy said:


> When I see a tramp stamp I think....


Bourbon, or coffee? 











Cigar Review: Surrogates Tramp Stamp by L’Atelier Imports


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> ancestry.ca?


I thought it was a joke at first. I had a co-worker travel to Iceland and he was worried about hooking up with a relative. He told me about this...

In Iceland, an App to Warn If Your Hookup Is a Relative


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice shirt.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I thought it was a joke at first. I had a co-worker travel to Iceland and he was worried about hooking up with a relative. He told me about this...
> 
> In Iceland, an App to Warn If Your Hookup Is a Relative


You can never be too safe...But then again, you probably aren't going to see them again, so....


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> This is a problem?


Depends on what neck of the woods you are from!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dcole said:


> Depends on what neck of the woods you are from!


Our closest neighbours were family and town was a distance away. Ours was the place where the cousins were sent in the summer....for the summer.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Our closest neighbours were family and town was a distance away. Ours was the place where the cousins were sent in the summer....for the summer.


I was kind of similar. I come from an area where all the family came over from the old land. Out of 36 kids in my class, 12 where girls and two of them were my cousins. I would learn on a weekly basis who I was related to.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dcole said:


> I was kind of similar. I come from an area where all the family came over from the old land. Out of 36 kids in my class, 12 where girls and two of them were my cousins. I would learn on a weekly basis who I was related to.


We had the big house with lots of land so family moved in.


----------

